# Americans Living in American Samoa



## OnAgainNow

Hello world!

I'm interested to meet any US citizens living in American Samoa - particularly business owners drawing down salaries from their companies, and reporting such income back to the IRS. I am highly versed on this, and draw most of my income out of the Pacific Islands (Tonga and Western Samoa primarily). 

It looks like we'll expand into American Samoa, and I'm looking at relocating my tax base entirely to American Samoa.

Who knows what I'm talking about?

Very best,

~~~~


----------



## H1ghpass

Legally, a US citizen can move there almost as easily as any state, you just need a passport. Only other thing is that becoming a citizen of a new state usually takes living there 90 days or so, but in AS it's two years. This mostly only matters if you're looking to vote in Territorial elections or own land. It also means that unless/until you become a citizen of the territory, you can still vote back home via absentee ballot or visiting.


----------



## OnAgainNow

Amazing!

Thank you.


----------



## OnAgainNow

I'd like to be able to pay my local taxes there, and then file global income also. But I'm confused about that. And can't find anyone on the island to answer my questions... Well, I find them, but after several months, no replies to email, and nobody (even in the Government) ever answers their phones. Any recommendations?


----------



## OnAgainNow

Okay... Resolved.....

The local office has a minimum tax rate of about 6%, but then they apply the US IRS tax rates from the year 2000.

So... Not that useful.


----------

